# Netflix signs licensing agreement with Disney, will be exclusive US subscription service for first-r



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/12/04/netflix-strikes-licensing-agreement-with-disney-will-be-exclusi/


> _Separately, Disney and Netflix have reached agreement on a multi-year catalog deal that today brings to U.S. Netflix members such beloved Disney movies such as "Dumbo," "Pocahontas" and "Alice in Wonderland."_


----------

